# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Limpiar, o no limpiar, esa es la cuestión...

## darkness

Buenas compañeros.

Ayer llegó un amigo de un viaje a Londres y me trajo unos peniques ingleses que le había encargado. Las monedas vienen muy ennegrecidas del uso y estoy indeciso sobre si limpiarlas o no.

Cuando realizo el empalme de los dedos, soy incapaz de evitar que me aparezca una pequeña ranura entre los dedos corazón y anular, y he observado que mis medios dólares de plata (los cuales si limpié) brillan un montón y dan mucho el cante, mientras que estos nuevos peniques al estar sucios pasan completamente desapercibidos.
Asique por un lado me gustaría tenerlos limpios, porque limpié una de las monedas y la verdad es que queda preciosa, pero por otro lado, visto lo visto, parece un pequeño inconveniente.

¿Vosotros que haríais? ¿Les sacais brillo a vuestras monedas o las dejais tal cual?

Un saludo.

P.D: He tirado de buscador y he encontrado hilos sobre como limpiar las monedas, pero no sobre si es más o menos recomendable limpiarlas asique me gustaría tener varias opiniones. Muuuchas gracias.

----------


## Rafa505

Yo que tú si las limpiaba. 
¿Actuarías con una baraja sucia?, pues igual, otra razón puede ser porque te llenas las manos de una cosa que no se quita fácilmente.

----------


## Ella

las monedas sucias te dejan una marca en la mano en el empalme clasico
yago sabe limpiar muy bien las monedas, yo le di unas super guarras y lsa tiene como nuevas...  :Lol:

----------


## darkness

Pues nada, haciendo caso a vuestros consejos ya limpié las monedas con el Cillit Bang ese y quedaron como la patena... tanto las monedas como mis dedos que me los ha dejado completamente pulidos   :Lol:  

Aprovechando el hilo y sobre lo que comenté de la ranura que me queda entre los dedos... ¿a alguien más le pasa? ¿algún consejo para corregirlo?. Tengo entendido que hay gente que para practicar se pone una goma elástica sujetando los dedos juntos para acostumbrarlos...

Un saludo y gracias por las respuestas.

----------


## eskabexe

ola! yo tambien limpie mi penique, no creo que al limpiarlo te cause problemas, pues ya solo con su color se disimula mucho mas que el medio dolar.

No he probado aprender con goma, pero no seria bastante incomodo? yo estoy aprendiendo, pero por el metodo clasico practicar practicar practicar

----------


## Vorzi

Llegué de casualidad a este hilo, que es bastante antiguo, pero como no estoy de acuerdo con lo que aquí se dice quiero dar mi opinión.

En mi caso particular, jamás de los jamases de los nunca jamás jamases limpiaría una moneda si eso significa quitarle la pátina y dejarla flamante como una cacerola o utiizar cualquier tipo de sustancia abrasiva.

Si es sólo un poco de tierra se la podría limpiar con un poquito de agua, pero sin refregar, si es una suciedad más seria, como que la moneda esté sulfatada, se la reemplaza comprando otra.

Algunos motivos:
- El dinero normal, de por sí, es algo sucio y manoseado  constantemente por un montón de gente. Mis monedas deseo que tengan ese aspeto, de monedas comunes y corrientes, incluso si son extranjeras y más aún si son antiguas. Cosa rara si alguien se lustra las monedas de los bolsillos como si fueran los zapatos.
- Los peniques cuanto más negros dan menos reflejos y hacen mayor constraste con los medios dolar.
- Por una cuestión estética: los peniques grandes ya no están en circulación de hace bastante tiempo, el color oscuro les dan un respetable aire de antigüedad y puede llegar a ser muy bello. Las monedas antiguas deben parecer antiguas, los peniques cuanto más negros mejor. Las monedas limpiadas son siempre despreciadas por los coleccionistas, justamente por eso, por feas, no hay nada más feo que una moneda antigua de cobre brillando como una cacerola nueva. En numismática se sabe que una de las  formas más fáciles y rápidas de desvalorizar una moneda es limpiarla.
- Si la moneda esta picada, al limpiarla esos defectos serán más notorios.
- La pátina oscura ayuda a proteger la moneda de la corrosión, si se la limpia aumentan las posibilidades de que se sulfate y su deterioro será más rápido.

Por si no quedo claro, soy un fundamentalista anti-limpieza de monedas.

Saludos.

----------


## tH0RiN

Norma fácil,  las monedas de plata y de cobre se tienen que diferenciar bien.

Si ambas están brillantes y pulidas el reflejo de la de cobre hace que se distingan peor.

Yo soy partidario de no limpiar las de cobre.

Y las de plata... No lo veo mal, aunque yo no lo hago

----------

